# problems with search



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Ok am i going crazy? for the past few days I've been searching for a certain post by someone and couldn't find it. I chalked it up to well..maybe I posted on another board and i'm forgetful or forgot a keyword in the post

but just to test this i decided to do an advanced search in all open forums including child for any threads with the word 'tivo' in the title.

no results came back!

do you get this too?

and as an aside, does search, search in the "code" portion of a posting?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I think there's some common words being excluded from indexing.

I also think whatever it's doing to preindex is screwed up big-time. Regularly I'll try searching for multiple terms to find some post I made and it'll never come up; trying different ways I eventually find it and confirm the original search should've gotten it but didn't.

For a short time it was pretty reliable. Not recently though -- like maybe in the last couple months it's developed some issues.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

well since you answered doug, let me ask you personally, didn't you reply to me last week about channel 6 in philly wasting their pick (my words) when i thought someone told me low vhf was going away? Or is my memory really poor?

I tried searching your name and mine for 'wasted' and didn't come up with much except an old post of yours in the pre order page.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

newsposter said:


> well since you answered doug, let me ask you personally, didn't you reply to me last week about channel 6 in philly wasting their pick (my words) when i thought someone told me low vhf was going away? Or is my memory really poor?
> 
> I tried searching your name and mine for 'wasted' and didn't come up with much except an old post of yours in the pre order page.


I replied about some NYC channels that have been using UHF picking a VHF frequency.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=282539

That's your own thread; you could've found it by resorting to looking for all threads you started.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I'm now wondering if there really are excluded words if including one of the excluded words in the search is part of the problem; an excluded word should be ignored, not come up with 0 matches.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

but I post in so many I have no way of remembering if it's in one i started or just added to 

and that's not the thread i thought/imagined we were talking about


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Tivo is not indexed for it is to comon.

Some times people seach for words that are only in the title and not in the actual post. The default is to look in the post and not the thread title.

From what I understand, it does drop common words no indexed from the search.

You can also try a full text search by using quotes. "the quick brown fox"


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Note if you search for the quick brown fox in quotes, it will find all key words when it pulls up the post. Not that "the and fox" will not be highlight above because of the " next to the words. (but it does highlight the other words when not next to the quote.)


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I hadn't known about the common thing. Well maybe word 'wasted' is too common and I can't remember any key words except 'pick' and that's probably common also. And I'm assuming the number 6 wouldn't come up either since it's common. I'm cursed with commonality 

But would search pick up the word california in the following code? Didn't know if search could search 'coded' stuff.


```
5  the
6 california
7 cat
```


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

newsposter said:


> But would search pick up the word california in the following code? Didn't know if search could search 'coded' stuff.


Yep.


----------

